# 'Miranda' BBC2 comedy series



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2009)

Just watched this new comedy on BBC2....I giggled quite a bit.

Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Dooby (Nov 9, 2009)

I really wanted to like it and was horrified at how unfunny it was


----------



## starfish (Nov 9, 2009)

It was ok but i remember hearing it all on radio last august.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2009)

I loved it, it was fun.


----------



## Dooby (Nov 9, 2009)

Blimey, feel I must've missed summat...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2009)

Couldn't make it beyond the first 5-7 minutes, truly appalling.

Not everything has to be highbrow and witty, I like silly humour and the occasional fart joke, but that was fucking shit.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

2 minutes was enough.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 10, 2009)

i recorded it and based on the average time 'achieved' by people so far on thread i'll give it 5 mins 37 secs.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't find the woman who wrote it and stars in it funny in any way, shape or form so I saved myself the pain and didn't watch it.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 17, 2009)

Canned laugher is awful and some of the talk to camera stuff a bit cheesy - but in general I find it actually quite funny.  (She could do with falling over less though).


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

The one with her off the thing that that guy was in?

I saw some of it.  It was old fashioned, but not in a good way. It reminded me of Sorry.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2009)

the one line about really not wanting to see pics of your dad on a nudist beach was mildly amusing. Otherwise it was crap, turned off after 8 minutes.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2009)

I fear I'm not in the target demographic.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i recorded it and based on the average time 'achieved' by people so far on thread i'll give it 5 mins 37 secs.



in the end i gave it slightly longer than this but i didn't make it to the end; didn't like the talking to camera thing plus as another poster said the 'falling over' stuff was pretty crap.

another new comedy bites the dust


----------



## susie12 (Nov 18, 2009)

I really dont like that self denigrating thing - o look at me im so big and fat and i look like a bloke is a pretty flimsy premise to base a sitcom on and does women no favours either


----------



## madzone (Nov 18, 2009)

Dire


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 18, 2009)

I heart Miranda Hart. 

I quite like the telly verion but honestly I preferred it on the radio- it seemed a bit snappier.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I fear I'm not in the target demographic.



I fear I am totally 100% the target market


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

*'Miranda' BBC comedy series*

I think I want to kill myself.


----------



## Skin (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh dear!


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife loves it. 

I like the 'you have been watching' and the looks to camera, (but they might be a little overdone)


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife loves it.
> 
> I like the 'you have been watching' and the looks to camera, (but they might be a little overdone)



Did your missus go to public school?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2009)

utter shite.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this the third thread on this programme?? I think it might be more popular than you think.

as said before  - some of it is funny. Maybe it's a lady humour thing. like I don't get why blokes like Vic and bob or some of Monty Python stuff - just doesn't make me laugh...


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2009)

Can we divide this into male/female... just out of interest?

so I'm female and I find elements of it funny - slap stick a little naff as with the end credits and some of the looking to the camera is too much...otherwise... I look forward to watching it again.


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it has more to do with your class than sex.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> I think it has more to do with your class than sex.



why??  am i posh? Is that the only way I can identify with making an arse of myself?? I haven't seen the most recent episode so maybe I wouldn't find it funny at all...


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought maybe it was a twig on the tree of Dawn French - that  kind of female embarrassment/awkward thing.

I can see it could be more accessible to ladyeeez.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 23, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Can we divide this into male/female... just out of interest?
> 
> so I'm female and I find elements of it funny - slap stick a little naff as with the end credits and some of the looking to the camera is too much...otherwise... I look forward to watching it again.



Nah.  I thought it was shite and I love Vic and Bob.  

Unless I'm a boy?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm male and I find her really irritating, don't think it's a class thing, more a sense of humour one(it is supposed to be a comedy, isn't it?)


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Nah.  I thought it was shite and I love Vic and Bob.
> 
> Unless I'm a boy?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm male and I find her really irritating, don't think it's a class thing, more a sense of humour one(it is supposed to be a comedy, isn't it?)



I imagine if you knew someone like that in real life, she would start to get on your nerves quickly.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2009)

Some of it's quite funny. Not great, but there's the odd chortle in there.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 23, 2009)

'chortle'


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2009)

kropotkin said:


> 'chortle'


That's correct. Chortle.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2009)

IF they cut the canned laughter, less of the falling over and a little less talking to camera, it would be better. i'll let them keep their end credits. The third episode was weaker than the other two - Last weeks one was good..


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 23, 2009)

It wasn't amazing but it did make me laugh in places.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2009)

See, this is my point, some "comedy" just doesn't make me laugh at all  - I might break a smile and that's it, whereas some of this is funny.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 23, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> It wasn't amazing but it did make me laugh in places.



this, mildly amusing but not particularly clever.  She does a good comedy fall.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

It reminded me why I don't watch the BBC. The end credits were _horrible_. Peter Davidson was the best thing in it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I relate to her tall gawkiness 
 I am not that into slapstick stuff but her falling over did crack me up.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2009)

Watching it now. Not making me guffaw but it's making me smile in places.


----------



## T & P (Nov 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Watching it now. Not making me guffaw but it's making me smile in places.



Same here. Not necessarily an endorsement, but certainly better than plenty other modern British attempts at sitcoms.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2009)

I just chortled when Miranda pushed her friend over behind the counter of the shop. Slapstick 


I will update if I laugh again


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2009)

"I look like I've had chiffon based anaphylactic shock"   <<*chortle*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> Did your missus go to public school?



She went to a school for perhaps the poorest members of the public living in Tokyo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I just chortled when Miranda pushed her friend over behind the counter of the shop. Slapstick
> 
> 
> I will update if I laugh again





Strumpet said:


> "I look like I've had chiffon based anaphylactic shock"   <<*chortle*



2x lols in 30 minutes?


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 24, 2009)

I dipped in and I _swear _I heard the word 'shit', bold as brass, pre-9pm.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 24, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> I dipped in and I _swear _I heard the word 'shit', bold as brass, pre-9pm.



Was it from the studio audience?


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 24, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Was it from the studio audience?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 24, 2009)

I like it and it makes me giggle but the end credits make me cringe.

I laughed hard when she threatened to shit on the towels.

I didn't know it had been on the radio or heard of the lead before (Miranda Hart). I'm female and I don't generally laugh when people fart.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 24, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> I like it and it makes me giggle but the end credits make me cringe.
> 
> I laughed hard when she threatened to *shit on the towels*.



See, I knew I heard the word 'shit'! It made me chuckle a bit too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2009)

She's a funny person but I don't really get the show. Mind you, that sci-fi "comedy" she was in was drivel, too.


----------



## Epico (Nov 24, 2009)

She's likeable presence, but I didn't find a single thing funny.


----------



## vogonity (Nov 24, 2009)

I like her and I find the programme funny. I'm a bloke and I feel like I'm letting the side down...


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 25, 2009)

jer said:


> She's a funny person but I don't really get the show. Mind you, that sci-fi "comedy" she was in was drivel, too.



Yeah, wtf was that about - had Nick Frost, Kevin Eldon n'that in it but it was utter shite!


----------



## 8115 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Miranda*

Does anyone else love this, like really love it to the point where I sometimes watch the repeat as well if I notice it's on.  I'm not quite sure why, I think it's the relentness un-funniness of it.  I used to love Not going out, for the same kind of reason.  I just think it's brilliant.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2009)

There's already a thread on this. 

*goes off to merge
*and finds another one to merge
*adds tags


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2009)

Gawd, not another miranda thread!


----------



## 8115 (Dec 7, 2009)

Because it's so great.  At least four self-deprecating "date" jokes in the last minute.


----------



## mozzy (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm female and I'm afraid I can't stand this - it just makes me cringe and want to say "shut up and piss off!". She just irritates me - I wanted to like this too cause it got good reviews and I know quite a few people who like this, but it's just not for me.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Watched a whole episode and hated myself for wasting my time, totally unfunny


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> Yeah, wtf was that about - had Nick Frost, Kevin Eldon n'that in it but it was utter shite!



See, I fucking loved Hyperdrive and I loved Miranda Hart in it, but Miranda the programme left me slack-jawed in horror at how bad it was.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2009)

8115 said:


> Does anyone else love this, like really love it to the point where I sometimes watch the repeat as well if I notice it's on.  I'm not quite sure why, I think it's the relentness un-funniness of it.  I used to love Not going out, for the same kind of reason.  I just think it's brilliant.



Riiight, its good because its unfunny,hmmm, in other words its shit, ya mean!


----------



## 8115 (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a bit like Alan Partridge, if that makes sense.  Not so shit it's good, just sort of gently shit.


----------



## innit (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not happening for me 

she seems like a jolly nice woman though.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2009)

"what I call"

rofl/ lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2009)

It was better on the radio -as someone said earlier...

Mildly amusing - slightly embarrasing - not the next comedy gold. Bit crap really - but somehow I just quite like her.

It's difficult to do comedy of embarrassment and social faux pas when Curb Your Enthusiasm just does it so much better than we have ever done. Although I have decided that Curb is just an American version of Fawlty Towers.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought it was crap on the radio, i used to switch it off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2009)

8115 said:


> I thought it was crap on the radio, i used to switch it off.



It's impossible for my radio to be tuned to any other station than Radio 4


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2009)

8115 said:


> Does anyone else love this, like really love it to the point where I sometimes watch the repeat as well if I notice it's on.  I'm not quite sure why, I think it's the relentness un-funniness of it.  I used to love Not going out, for the same kind of reason.  I just think it's brilliant.


Me too!
Is just silly and fun.
Only one more episode. This makes me sad.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2009)

This kind of show lives or dies on its lead performer.  The reason it is amusingly watchable when it SHOULD by all rights be terrible is because Miranda herself is simply very funny.


----------



## YouSir (Dec 10, 2009)

Not funny in the slightest but, as someone else said, there's some redemption in its 'gently shit' qualities. Mind you I've yet to watch it sober.

Surprised it got made though really, are there actually enough people who get boarding school/devotedly upper middle class jokes? Some of the humour seems like it came out of a fictional version of the 1950s.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 20, 2010)

*Miranda*

What is this awful shit?


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2010)

Awful shit


----------



## klang (Jul 20, 2010)

what, that lemonade thing?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 20, 2010)

I always thought the woman in it was okay but that was truly gash. How the fuck does that end up on BB2?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 20, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I always thought the woman in it was okay but that was truly gash. How the fuck does that end up on BB2?


 
It's not even the first series


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2010)

Audience grew to 3 mill by the end of the first series, which is mental for BBC2. Cheap as hell to make as well so, all in all, BBC2 must be banging one out.

An audience demographic not much represented on Urban, I'd guess.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2010)

There's already a thread on this, so I'm going to  merge like a fucking crazy bastard.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 21, 2010)

editor said:


> There's already a thread on this, so I'm going to  merge like a fucking crazy bastard.


 
Sorry, I did search. Clearly not very well.


----------



## slake (Jul 21, 2010)

YouSir said:


> are there actually enough people who get boarding school/devotedly upper middle class jokes?


I would imagine you might find a couple in the management at the BBC.


----------



## salem (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry, thought I'd do a thread on this when I saw it'd won a load of awards but found this one(s)

I saw an episode when at a friends house once. It was utterly cringeworthy shite in my book. I'm relieved to see that so many people have the same views as me.

Seems to be a real 'marmite' show.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2011)

It's unfunny as fuck.


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't like it, or anything else she's been involved with.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2011)

No-it's still good with some moments of excellence. Some sharp comedy timing in there too.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> Don't like it, or anything else she's been involved with.


 
Not Going Out is brilliant!


----------



## Epico (Jan 23, 2011)

"Oh look at me. I'm unusually tall, posh and socially awkward... what am I like..." [repeat ad infinitum]

Get fucked Miranda.


----------



## susie12 (Jan 23, 2011)

All that twee gurning to the camera really gets on my nerves.  I don't find her programme remotely funny and in fact think it's quite regressive - oh look I'm a big woman that must mean I'm a social inadequate who can't form relationships, gurn,snorty laugh, oh do piss off Miranda


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2011)

Epico said:


> "Oh look at me. I'm unusually tall, posh and socially awkward... what am I like..." [repeat ad infinitum]
> 
> Get fucked Miranda.


I properly love that most  people here hate it!  

The second  series is on my 'must acquire' list to take back to South Asia with me. 
I  loved the first series. I love her mum and her friends  too!
Such fun!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 23, 2011)

I love it too. Is one of few things that makes me laugh properly. Makes me happy too.


----------



## YouSir (Jan 23, 2011)

Shockingly bad, one of the few shows I won't touch despite watching more or less _anything_ which claims to be comedy.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2011)

The joke had worn very thin by series two.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2011)

Never even heard of it until it was on the British Comedy Awards last night.  What a load of crap that was as well


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Melinda said:


> I properly love that most  people here hate it!
> 
> The second  series is on my 'must acquire' list to take back to South Asia with me.
> I  loved the first series. I love her mum and her friends  too!
> Such fun!



Bear with... 

My favourite episode in the last series was the life drawing one (The episode is called a new low). That had me and my boyfriend laughing out loud!


----------



## Epico (Jan 23, 2011)

How many of your boyfriends though? All of them?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Epico said:


> How many of your boyfriends though? All of them?


 
he he


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2011)

1927 said:


> Not Going Out is brilliant!



It is. And so was that thing with Nick Frost in space. Or at least that was quite good.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Bear with...
> 
> My favourite episode in the last series was the life drawing one (The episode is called a new low). That had me and my boyfriend laughing out loud!



 

'Bear with' cracks me up!  

I love her! I love the mad shit she gets up to when she's on her own in her flat. 
_It is what I call _ a very happy show!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't loooooove it but I like it enough to watch it and chuckle a few times when it's on  Silly fun.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Melinda said:


> 'Bear with' cracks me up!
> 
> I love her! I love the mad shit she gets up to when she's on her own in her flat.
> _It is what I call _ a very happy show!


 
I like their version of where's wally?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a bit girlie and jolly hockey sticks, but also good, clean-ish fun for mums and daughters together.  Almost surprised that's not more in this vein on BBC1.


----------



## Limejuice (Jan 24, 2011)

My 15 year old daughter came home from school one day in tears. She has a hard time from a nasty ganglet of girls. Didn't want to talk about it - very upset. Hide in room.

A couple of hours later I heard her laughing and chortling away in front of the TV. It was the Miranda show. It's not my cuppa, but maybe the target demographic is teenage girls.

Either way, anyone who can cheer up a kid who's having a tough time is ace in my books.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2011)

Awwwww!

I love it so much I may even buy it on DVD. And that's bloody saying something.


----------



## JWH (Mar 4, 2011)

Epico said:


> "Oh look at me. I'm unusually tall, posh and socially awkward... what am I like..." [repeat ad infinitum]
> Get fucked Miranda.



Exactly. It's got live action "oh my god that's sooooo random" dream sequences like _Family Guy_. 

They even drafted in Sarah Alexander for added looks and comedy, but it just underscored how pissawful it was. And SA was in fucking Coupling ffs! Miranda was outclassed by one sixth of Coupling.



The Octagon said:


> Was it from the studio audience?


 
A few more lolz like that and I would have stayed watching. 12 minutes.


----------



## past caring (Mar 4, 2011)

The inverted commas are in the wrong place in the thread title. Should be around the word comedy.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2011)

Sarah Alexander's never even been on Miranda.
So what on earth are you babbling about?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Sarah Alexander's never even been on Miranda.
> So what on earth are you babbling about?


 
One blonde birds pretty much the same as another, I assume.


----------



## JWH (Mar 4, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Sarah Alexander's never even been on Miranda.
> So what on earth are you babbling about?


 
She played one of Miranda's old schoolfriends who had got engaged in the episode I watched.

Edit: I mean, in the few minutes I saw. She might have been elected Pope later on in the episode.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2011)

You seem to be talking about Sally Phillips. 
Who wasn't in Coupling.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## JWH (Mar 6, 2011)

I ain't a racist right but they all look the same to me.


----------



## spliff (Mar 6, 2011)

I get Sally Phillips and Lucy Liemann muddled quite often.


----------

